# What kind of Spitz?



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering what kind of Spitz Lacie is supposed to be. The breeder just said, "Spitz" and I'm finding out that there are many kinds of Spitz, and mine looks kind of like...a mini Finnish. So, I'd like to know what you guys think! ^^

The first day we got her (3 Months):









Her first time going to see the swans! (4 months): 









Sometimes, we just get so tuckered out we have to..._*faceplant*_









Side image:









Last night before bed: (5 months)


----------



## becky2226 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a suggestion on what type of spitz Lacie is - I just had comment - *squeeee!!!!* ADORABLE! 
Spitz-type dogs are my favorite!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think she's at least part Pom because I just see a pomish expression in her face and eyes. What a cutie.

Sorry I'm not that familiar with the Spitz family so I don't know what else is in there.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww, you two are very sweet. ^^;;

I know it doesn't really matter what kind of Spitz she is, we were just curious if maybe some doggy savvy people might know what she could be. I also love Spitz types, although I'd prefer a bigger dog, we live in an apartment and that really wouldn't be fair to them. Lacie is tuckered out at the moment because we went to the park today and she ran to her hearts content, she even got to dive so deep into a pile of leaves, I couldn't see her anymore.

You gotta love the smile they give you when they're panting and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

:bump: 

Still hoping someone might know. :redface:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Why can't you ask the breeder?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks Pom-y to me, too. 

I was sort of thinking maybe some sheltie also, but Idk anymore.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree that she looks Pom-y, but Poms are dwarf Spitz, so I'm not surprised. The breeder simply put "Spitz" on the card they gave us. I've looked online and there's really no such thing as just a "Spitz". She's really too big to be a pure Pom, since we've met other poms on the streets and she's about 2x their size. At first, I thought she'd be quite poofy, but she's not, she has very straight fur. 

On the Breeders' website, you can see a couple red Spitz. http://www.latenueegault.com/elevage.html (Of course it's in French, since I live in France.) If you go to L'elevage and then click on "Spitz roux et spitz japonais" you can see the pictures they posted there. 

If you look on Wiki, though they say "Spitz-type dogs (the correct German plural is Spitze, though Spitzen is commonly used in the United States) are a type of dog, characterized by long, thick, and often white fur, and pointed ears and muzzles. The tail is usually curled over the dog's back." But as for her specific breed, I really have no idea what she could be.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what breeding practices are like in France, but I imagine they should be able to tell you exactly what kind of dog they've bred, if they're reputable. Did they do any kind of health testing, or provide any other documentation?


----------



## ben46valdez (Nov 18, 2010)

Hokkaidō or Finnish Spitz


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

JessRU09 said:


> I'm not sure what breeding practices are like in France, but I imagine they should be able to tell you exactly what kind of dog they've bred, if they're reputable. Did they do any kind of health testing, or provide any other documentation?


As irresponsible as it sounds, we hadn't planned on getting Lacie in the first place. We went to a show just to look at what dogs we might want later, we saw her and caved. We found out the poor thing had kennel cough, fleas, and worms. She was also bald around her hind area because she had been so infested. (They must have given her a really hardcore flea bath before, because she itched constantly for weeks after.) Of course we got all of those taken care of, but the breeder was obviously in it just for the money and didn't care about the health of the animals. This leads me to believe that I really couldn't trust them with any information they'd give me (not that I'd ever want anything to do with them.) I find it horrid they could treat the poor animals that way.



ben46valdez said:


> Hokkaidō or Finnish Spitz


It's true she looks like a Finnish Spitz, she even has the little white "wings" on her shoulder blades. 
(Like in this picture: http://www.dog-breeds-list.com/dog_breed_images/167/finnish_spitz.jpg)
But, her size is a bit smaller, Female Finnish Spitz are generally 14½ to 17 inches (39–45 cm) in height and 40-47 lb (8–9 kg). Lacie is 12 inches (33 cm) and 11lbs (5 kg). The other thing that leads me to thinking she's not a Finnish Spitz is because of her fur. It's quite long and a bit wiry, whereas the Finnish Spitz has very "poofy", short fur.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

In that case, thank you for saving her!


----------

